
ARM Advanced SIMD (NEON) Intrinsics and Types in LLVM - jeff18
http://blog.llvm.org/2010/04/arm-advanced-simd-neon-intrinsics-and.html
======
fierarul
I don't even program in C/C++ anymore and yet I find very interesting the
progress LLVM is making. It's surprising how hyped up it is compared to GCC
which it will replace (yeah, I know LLVM it's not the same as GCC but I think
this is one of the main reasons Apple is sponsoring it)

Anyhow, what I could get from this blog is that LLVM is able to use the SIMD
part of the iPad processor ;-)

~~~
hga
Well, LLVM using the llvm-gcc front end. As for the brand new Clang front end,
"Patches are welcome!"

I'm not too surprised by the "hype":

GCC is _old_ ; I was using it for mature SPARC production work in 1992 (and I
think earlier), even with a good alternative handy (the one supplied for
ObjectCenter).

Being able to take advantage of a couple of decades in the advancement of the
state of the art is a big thing. E.g. it's written in C++, which wasn't an
option for GCC and is one of the few domains where I don't think the use of
C++ is insane ^_^.

It's not twisted by design choices that are intended to keep it Free Software
instead of just Open. (For that matter, history shows that RMS isn't a great
project steward on technical grounds and he's very much a Cathedral vs. Bazaar
type. The official Cathedral GCC version pretty much _died_ and was replaced
by a community Bazaar one around a decade ago....)

Have you looked at the error recovery and messages it can do ^_^
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1244109>)?

Anyway, as soon as the next version gets released (RSN) I'm going to see about
getting my current infant C project running under both GCC and Clang.

